# First Box - Milo Wood



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

Here are some photos of my first box. The wood is called Milo - it's a beautiful and rare Hawaiian wood. This was not a smooth project for me as I hit quite a few rookie bumps in the road... but overall I'm pleased with the way it turned out. I just hope my wife is as pleased, since its part of her birthday present.

S.D.G.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

WOW Great looking box!!:thumbsup: I love the colors of the wood. I really dig how you finished the inside of the lid. So much detail an this piece. What are the dimensions and what did you use to finish it?


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

fboyles said:


> WOW Great looking box!!:thumbsup: I love the colors of the wood. I really dig how you finished the inside of the lid. So much detail an this piece. What are the dimensions and what did you use to finish it?


Mahalo for the kind words. The photos show one coat of Howard's butcher block conditioner. I will add several coats of teak oil before it's all finished. At the widest and highest points the box is approx 4.5"

S.D.G.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats a good looking box :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Great looking box! Are you new to turning or just new to boxes because that has some pretty nice detail for a beginner?

I really like that wood too.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Gorgeous wood. Wonderful colours and grain.

Very nice work on the box, especially the shaping and detail on the lid. Nice present. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Think you've got a winner gift there....


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Ken which Island do you live on? My Mom lived on Oahu for about 15 years. I first tried living there but I couldn't hang. I was in my Junior year of High School. But I visited many times over the years.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

wow does that look cool. I am going to have to make a note about that wood.


----------



## Tyler96 (Jan 29, 2013)

Amazing box. I need to try to make a box like this. Do you guys know of any tutorials that show a good way to do it?


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

clpead said:


> Great looking box! Are you new to turning or just new to boxes because that has some pretty nice detail for a beginner?
> 
> I really like that wood too.


I turned my first three bowls (one's unfinished) last year on a friend's lathe (my first turning experience). In December I purchased a used lathe but did not get it running until two weeks ago. Since then I've done my first spindle turning - the mallet that I'll be sending to one of the forum members shortly (as well as a few others for fun) a set of drum sticks, and this box. All that to say, I'm pretty new at this. At this point I'm very slow (about 8 hrs from start to finish on the box), but hopefully I'll get faster as I get better. Mahalo for the nice comment. And any pointers would be appreciated.

S.D.G.


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Hey Ken which Island do you live on? My Mom lived on Oahu for about 15 years. I first tried living there but I couldn't hang. I was in my Junior year of High School. But I visited many times over the years.


I live on Kauai. If you've never been, it's a great place to visit.

S.D.G.


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

Tyler96 said:


> Amazing box. I need to try to make a box like this. Do you guys know of any tutorials that show a good way to do it?


I think I will do some things differently next time, but there are some videos on YouTube that show how to do it.

S.D.G.


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

Btw, Milo is an Hawaiian wood, so it's pronounced mee-low.

S.D.G.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

looks beautiful man! One suggestion I would have for you though and if Im wrong about this please forgive me but it looks like this was turned with the pith in the center there. The pith is the most likely area for cracking and just thought it would be some good info going forward that (if the size of the wood allows) it's always a good idea to turn your bowls without it so they dont crack on ya other than that it looks fantastic!!! must be nice to be around all that tropical wood! beautiful first box, happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> looks beautiful man! One suggestion I would have for you though and if Im wrong about this please forgive me but it looks like this was turned with the pith in the center there. The pith is the most likely area for cracking and just thought it would be some good info going forward that (if the size of the wood allows) it's always a good idea to turn your bowls without it so they dont crack on ya other than that it looks fantastic!!! must be nice to be around all that tropical wood! beautiful first box, happy turnin,
> Bond


Thanks for that advice. I was somewhat aware of the dangers of keeping the pith, but I wasn't sure just how dangerous it is. I don't think I'll make a habit out of keeping it... from the sounds of it it's not worth the risk.

S.D.G.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good Ken,
very colorful wood. I'm sure your wife will like it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

